# Smallies at ashtabula



## Tritonyounggun

Has any one been up there for smallies I'm chomping at the bit to get up there


----------



## cowboy888

Would like to know also. Where do you fish for them when you go this early?


----------



## Basshole28

I was up last weekend since I had 3 days off,water wasn't very clear and still cold out east compared to the western basin. Fished all over the harbor with nothing and didn't read much on the graphs either. Still another 3 to 4 weeks before it gets good. Caught a few out in the main lake though running east. They were in 29-38fow.


----------



## Basshole28

and for what it's worth my buddy went to the bubble and absolutely crushed them....too bad this weekends weather has to be so windy.


----------



## cowboy888

In that depth did you use Tubes or craw type plastics ?


----------



## Basshole28

drop shots with some handpour baits I make and spoons. Every we fish we caught was 5 or better but the numbers weren't there and it did some searching on some old good spots I hadn't fished in a long time. They're still in winter transition on the eastern basin. If we can get some stable weather it'll be good in about a month. Mid-May is the best time anyways for the eastern basin.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I'm ready to go


----------



## fishingfool101

The water temperature should be between 50 and 55 degrees for the bass to be on fire.


----------



## perfcetion

Caught 10-12 up around Kellies Friday and water was 45/46..


----------



## Tritonyounggun

We're is kellies island


----------



## fishingfool101

The water temperature out east is a lot cooler than around Kelleys island. Just saying.


----------



## perfcetion

Absolutely Tru. Buddy was catching them over this way when it was 36-38. To cold for me to be out. Lol 

Kelly Island over off Sandusky / Marblehead area western basin. 

I have only spent 1 or 2 days in Ashtabula smallie fishing early spring and weather sucked so we stayed in the harbor. Did decent but nothing crazy. 

What can I expect or target around end of June if I come over?


----------



## fishingfool101

I was there last year on May 16rh and caught some nice ones. If u can't get them on break wall (hint) boat docks.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

You come over end of April early May it's mind boggling got my personal best 6.10 on wall


----------



## The Ukranian

Never fished east. Where is the closest ramp?


----------



## Connman

Plenty around conneaut also. Like catching footballs lol


----------



## jscharrer

Which place would everyone rank better for smallies? Conneaut or Ashtabula?


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Ashtabula spawn conneaute non spawn


----------



## Basshole28

Oh they spawn there at Conneaut,ya just gotta know where to look. Last year bula got too crowded compared to past years so I hit up Conneaut and caught several fish in the 6lb range and one that went 7.2. Still hoping this year will be the year I can top my personal best!


----------



## speck662

So never fished ashtabula but looking to get into small mouth fishing. I grew up in the south large mouth fishing and looking to try something different. When you say wall what does that mean? Just fishing rip rap? Also what do you use, tubes, crankbaits? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## grt1014

Thinking about going up Sunday am. White gmc 2500 with white with dark stripe. I can't take it any longer either


----------



## Basshole28

Good luck lol I went today and it's chocolate mud from all that run off. The north east wind didn't help much either. Hoping it clears up soon...


----------



## grt1014

hope it clears up soon too. did you do any good?


----------



## Basshole28

Got 3 smaller ones on the main lake but after I took two rollers on the front deck I called it a day out there lol


----------



## grt1014

ouch.....hate when that happens in this cold ass water!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Went out yesterday to bula we caught 5 1 on main lake tough bite major mud line water still real cold


----------



## Tritonyounggun

biggest one I got about 3.3


----------



## grt1014

Good job. I'll be back up this weekend. Hopefully the water warms up a few degrees.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Yea we got a tournament Saturday up there


----------



## grt1014

Which tourney?. I only get to fisj one tourney up there with my local club. Not till late June.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Mine is club tournament were you from grt


----------



## Pagsjr87

Got 2 pigs out of Fairport today. One was 3lbs 10oz, other was 4lbs 8oz. Trolling flicker shads


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Pagsjr87,

How deep were you? Were you inside the harbor? How close were you to shore?! I'm just curious because if you were in close that means that they are getting close to spawning!


----------



## KTkiff

The Fishing Addict said:


> Pagsjr87,
> 
> How deep were you? Were you inside the harbor? How close were you to shore?! I'm just curious because if you were in close that means that they are getting close to spawning!


I would be interested to know as well. Great job!


----------



## Pagsjr87

I'll just say they're getting close to spawning lol


----------



## Basshole28

another 3 to 4 weeks....the 20th to the 25th of next month will be the big push and the majority of spawn. This year I doubt we have much of a prespawn bite with these weather patterns.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

18.6lbs on main lake in tournament bite was awesome guys in walls didn't catch next to nothing got 1st


----------



## Doboy

Tritonyounggun said:


> Ashtabula spawn conneaute non spawn





jscharrer said:


> Which place would everyone rank better for smallies? Conneaut or Ashtabula?


I've been fishing them, for about 35 years. Matter of fact, a very good friend of mine has a wall stringer mount,,,
They are ALL over 6#,,, and I believe every one of them was caught between the Conny E wall & the Pa line.
BTW,,,, His name was scharrer! ;>)

Start drifting in 35', and head into 10' shore. Jigs, & big minnies,,, or my favorite, LARGE CRABS.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

14 foot couple 100 yds from mouth of walla


----------



## Doboy

Pretend your steelhead'n,,,, hit the Conny River,,,, NOW ;>)

CU there


----------



## Doboy

Just got back from Bula,,,, had to go to the campground to clean up spot and figured hay,,,,,,,, give it a shot.
About 12 trailers in the lot. 20+ winds,,, white caps inside of the wall!
One flat boat took one over the back, another took it over the side,,,, he was soaked! (& damn lucky)
Best report was 4 fish, all small. 3LM & 1 SM. Another boat caught 1,,, we caught 1,,,, but WE were looking for perch. We stayed inside of the walls.
Did the River too, all the way up to ARU. Nadda
I'm STILL COLD!!! The wind was brutal


----------



## grt1014

My son caught one 3.5 lb smally on east side about 10am. Another guy caught 2 short largemouth up the river. Tough day.


----------



## sparkywest28

Anyone having any luck lately. I'm heading up there Friday to try my luck.


----------



## Basshole28

You got the report from the weekend. I've been up there on and off the past few weeks. I had 80 some the other Friday on my main lake spots. The harbor doesn't seem too good right now. And the north winds keep cooling it off and making it dirty so the fish aren't pulling in yet. My only advice in giving up is don't be afraid to venture around and outside the harbor and move around a lot.


----------



## sparkywest28

Basshole28 said:


> You got the report from the weekend. I've been up there on and off the past few weeks. I had 80 some the other Friday on my main lake spots. The harbor doesn't seem too good right now. And the north winds keep cooling it off and making it dirty so the fish aren't pulling in yet. My only advice in giving up is don't be afraid to venture around and outside the harbor and move around a lot.


----------



## jscharrer

I fished the river and shoreline in Ashtabula Saturday May 7th. No action in the river . Got 1 nice one off the wall and lost a few. Live bait was all we could get a hit on. Talked to a few gentlemen coming off the lake. They said they had a tough time also. Anyone know if the action has picked up yet?


----------



## Basshole28

I went out yesterday and got a 31" walleye...thought it was a bit out of place all the way over in bula already. We had 102 fish from 8am-5pm. Nothing real huge,some 4's and 5's and we got one that was pushing 6. A lot of 3lb class fish. All east of bula on the main lake about 3 miles on a few of my sweet spots and just milked between all 4 of them all day. This year the harbor is just not going to produce as well with the up and down weather we had and all the north winds kept it too cold.


----------



## grt1014

Good job! How deep were they? Tubes, dropshoot? What was the temp on main lake?


----------



## Basshole28

My spots range anywhere from 8 to 24. Main lake was 50-51,didn't change much from that. Took them all on a couple tube baits and darter baits I make as well as long lining jerkbaits.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I was told of a place called the bubble I guess near Ashtabula or fair port does anyone have gps coordinates to get there I've never Hurd of it before and I'm going up this weekend like to try to find it


----------



## grt1014

Tritonyounggun said:


> I was told of a place called the bubble I guess near Ashtabula or fair port does anyone have gps coordinates to get there I've never Hurd of it before and I'm going up this weekend like to try to find it


Never been but heard great things about it. supposed to be 500 yrds off the power plant in Fairfield. I want to go there also soon.


----------



## Basshole28

You can't miss it off the power plant,you'll see the water churning. You can find the GPS coordinates online pretty easy. It gets crowded with the morons that pull up on it and anchor on top because they're the "local guys" and they feel entitled that they own it. I always fish the ship wrecks and the 2nd and 3rd bubble around there that no one fishes. No pressure on them and people never seem to know about them.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Bass hole you got a website ideal I'm not very computer snart


----------



## jscharrer

When you guys refer to the "bubble" , are you talking about the Perry Nuclear plant bubble or is there one closer to Fairport Harbor?


----------



## RH1

Hey guys are you launching at lake shore park to fish the breakwalls?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

jscharrer said:


> When you guys refer to the "bubble" , are you talking about the Perry Nuclear plant bubble or is there one closer to Fairport Harbor?


Yes that is the only bubble I know of the side of Cleveland


----------



## jscharrer

How far from from the fairport wall is the bubble? It seems to me when I was a kid it was not that Far East, but looking at the map it seems further then I remember.


----------



## Labman1127

Bubble is approx 6 miles east of fairport harbor in 23' of water. As others have mentioned previously, it's no secret and gets hammered with pressure. 
It's a solid spot that holds fish year round but the there's a ton of great structure east of fairport with some stretches producing far more fish than the infamous bubble! Tight lines


----------



## legendaryyaj

Labman1127 said:


> Bubble is approx 6 miles east of fairport harbor in 23' of water. As others have mentioned previously, it's no secret and gets hammered with pressure.
> It's a solid spot that holds fish year round but the there's a ton of great structure east of fairport with some stretches producing far more fish than the infamous bubble! Tight lines


It's funny you say that because there's a certain individual on here who thinks it's a secret and no bass fisherman knows about it, especially one that worked at LBF.

The bubble is good but it has it's days just like everywhere else. Here's a video of me in my kayak paddling out to it: 




If you look on google earth, you can see the swells there to give you an idea of where to go. As mentioned, it's no secret but it's no gaurantee either. I got my PB Smallie there after the spawn and I even went to Presque Isle that year which in my opinion is overrated.


----------



## sparkywest28

legendaryyaj said:


> It's funny you say that because there's a certain individual on here who thinks it's a secret and no bass fisherman knows about it, especially one that worked at LBF.
> 
> The bubble is good but it has it's days just like everywhere else. Here's a video of me in my kayak paddling out to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look on google earth, you can see the swells there to give you an idea of where to go. As mentioned, it's no secret but it's no gaurantee either. I got my PB Smallie there after the spawn and I even went to Presque Isle that year which in my opinion is overrated.


Awesome video!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Ok so rough from lake shore park how many miles is it and that is an awesome video!


----------



## sparkywest28

Tritonyounggun said:


> Ok so rough from lake shore park how many miles is it and that is an awesome video!


Ur going to want to dock at fair port .


----------



## sparkywest28

I'm guessing it's around 12 miles west from Ashtabula. I can see the cooling towers from Ashtabula. Long ways in the big waves.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Well all our tournaments are out of Ashtabula I run to conneaute from Ashtabula so I'm not to concerned I'll just stay close to bula if rough


----------



## BIGEYURK25

here ya go. It's 20 miles. Says navionics.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

That is a poke via an 18.5 foot triton


----------



## DHower08

Any reports on smallies moving in yet? Want to head up saturday its a 2 hour drive from massillon so dont want to waste the time either. Any input appreciated


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Waves rough this last weekend didn't go


----------



## DHower08

Thanks triton. If you hit it this week would you be able to let me know how it is please


----------



## nicklesman

Smallies are there


----------



## DHower08

nicklesman said:


> Smallies are there


Great fish! Been getting numbers or scattered?


----------



## Tritonyounggun

There's the answer they moved in!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Is that a pink Joshy?


----------



## nicklesman

Yep lol only color I had that day


----------



## RH1

nicklesman said:


> Yep lol only color I had that day


You catching any numbers up there.
I live in Massillon so its quite the drive for just a few


----------



## nicklesman

It's just starting. I would give it another week or so.


----------



## RH1

thinking about going Saturday


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I may have to go this weekend


----------



## nicklesman

I am going again tomorrow


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Nickels man send me a pm on how you do


----------



## nicklesman

Very slow yesterday got a few


----------



## nicklesman




----------



## dwmikemx

A 6 from last week.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Nice


----------



## RH1

Awesome fish.
I'm heading up Saturday,
Any other OGFers going to be up there?


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I'm going sunday


----------



## RH1

If it's good Saturday you may see me Sunday to!!


----------



## Bowtech17

Hello all! 

New to the forum... 

I'm gonna head out tomorrow out of lakeshore and try to get some... 

Is that a good idea?


----------



## keithjpoole

What is your favorite lure when targeting these small mouth in the bay this time of year? Do you do your best inside or outside of the breakwalls?


----------



## RH1

I fish inside first unless there Not in them move out. Start out with your go to confidence bait for smallies.


----------



## keithjpoole

Thanks. I think me and my buddy are going to come up sat and Sunday and give it a shot for our first time.


----------



## RH1

I will be there Saturday. This warm sunny weather should help move them in there good


----------



## keithjpoole

Do alot of guys use soft craws and shiners? Or stick with fake bait?


----------



## RH1

Lures mostly,
Drop shots, crankbait, tubes


----------



## heidlers

Fished Friday AM. Got 4 quick ones (LM/SM) in first 20mins on wall early. 1-1.5#, nothing to write home about. All came on Rapala Glass Rap. bounced around looking for where it was happening. Didn't find much. About mid morning, the bite turned on in the river, along with the Northerly breeze. Got 5-6 nice fish 2.5 -4.5# (LM/SM) on spinnerbaits, along with about a half dozen big rock bass and an 8# sheepshead in about an hour stretch. Water temps in harbor early were mid 50's with great clarity early on. Found 60-62 degrees in river with stained water.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Thanks bud I'll be there in morning


----------



## RH1

Tritonyounggun said:


> Thanks bud I'll be there in morning


Maybe we'll see you there. Were headed up tomorrow also


----------



## grt1014

Damn. Wish I could go to.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I'll be there around 7 a


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Tough day at the office seen a lot of catchable bed fish nothing over three lbs not a bite anywhere on main lake lake was like glass


----------



## DHower08

Got around 30 smallies and about 400 sheephead today


----------



## The Casting Deck

Notta here


----------



## grt1014

Surprising.


----------



## Doboy

DHower08 said:


> Got around 30 smallies and about 400 sheephead today



LOL,, only 400 sheep??? Just an OK day,,,,,

Poor perch reports from Lakeshore today, but she only talked to a few guys.
Bill & I will be in a Black/ silver Alumicraft tomorrow,,, hopefully launch about 7. 
We'll be looking for perch first, then eyes,,,, then smallies.

I'll be looking for smallies & rockbass Tues,,, in the 'ol Mirrowcraft.

COME-ON-SUN & N or W winds!
2' or less, all week!??? ;>)


http://www.iwindsurf.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=272&siteID=3090


----------



## KTkiff

I found them today got about 30 between 630-1:00. All on jerkbaits. They shut off about 1030 or so. The one in the picture was the biggest. Not much size today.


----------



## grt1014

im going up tomorrow afternoon and wednesday am. i will let everyone know how i do


----------



## Doboy

I only had one 4#er on,,, mostly looking for panfish. Ended up with 28 fish in the cooler. 4 nice, fat 11" crappies, some FO rockies&some very nice perch. All frome the shallows/rocks. We couldn't find many perch off shore, 'cause they'er still 'jizz'n in the grass!!! Heading out in a bit,,, looking HARD those smallies! NO SHINNERS!! Call first!


----------



## The Casting Deck

Where'd you get the crappie


----------



## grt1014

Caught a few this afternoon. All inside in 4-7ft. Jerkbaits and dropshot.


----------



## Doboy

The Casting Deck said:


> Where'd you get the crappie



SORRY! ;>)


----------



## Doboy

grt1014 said:


> Caught a few this afternoon. All inside in 4-7ft. Jerkbaits and dropshot.



Caught a few??? 
You couldn't have been at BULA? Did you try 'up the River'?
OR your kidd'n. 

Damn things PERT-NEAR burned up my ZEBCO!!!


----------



## grt1014

Doboy said:


> Caught a few???
> You couldn't have been at BULA? Did you try 'up the River'?
> OR your kidd'n.
> 
> Damn things PERT-NEAR burned up my ZEBCO!!!


Yea we caught 10-12 between us. Biggest may of went 4. We didn't fish beds. Saw lots of fish.


----------



## Doboy

grt1014 said:


> Yea we caught 10-12 between us. Biggest may of went 4. *We didn't fish beds. Saw lots of fish*.


Wow, NOW I gotta comment,,,,, You sound like 'one-of-my-kind' of guys! It does take [email protected]!
NOTHING 'irks' me more than a 'PURIST PRO', attacking beds,,,,, just for the fun of it.
Hell,, a blind man, with NO ARMS can get 'em off a bed!
THANKS for posting that,,,,, I'd like to buy you a beer sometime!

Matter of fact,,,, there were 2 'bass' guys pounding the inside of the breakwall a couple of days ago,,,, they must'a been having trouble cause they asked us why it was slow, & where & if the smallies might be spawning. I kindly told them about a spot where there is literately dozens of visible beds. Surprisingly, They fired up, & went the other way,,,,,,,,,!
Cheers to them, too.
(lol,,, end of conversation!)


----------



## Tritonyounggun

It's hard for me to drive up there for bed fishing not that good at it I would much rather go and drift my way to good smallies


----------



## randallbob

Fished from shore at Lake Shore Park in Ashtabula for an hour around noon. Got a few half hearted tugs on a green pumpkin Senko, nothing else. Saw several on beds. Guy at the bait shop said there are a lot on beds right now. A guy coming off the water said water temp at the launch was 62 degrees.


----------



## grt1014

Today's report. Fished Conny today. We caught maybe 12-15. Jerkbaits, drop shots, spinner baits, tube. Worked hard. Noticed mayfly hatch yesterday. We took break from SM and did the mayfly gig for about a hour in 25-27fow and caught 2 decent yes and a jumbo perch. I will be back sat.


----------



## hopin to cash

Interesting the bed fishing topic again appears... I'm not a big fan of direct bed fishing but to each his own... I'm sure the fish that are caught off the walls in 10' plus water are mostly on beds also. PA almost promotes it as they have a 1 fish limit which I'm sure is to promote the trophy fish mentality. The Ohio record will be tough to beat with the no possession limit during the spawn time.


----------



## grt1014

hopin to cash said:


> Interesting the bed fishing topic again appears... I'm not a big fan of direct bed fishing but to each his own... I'm sure the fish that are caught off the walls in 10' plus water are mostly on beds also. PA almost promotes it as they have a 1 fish limit which I'm sure is to promote the trophy fish mentality. The Ohio record will be tough to beat with the no possession limit during the spawn time.


I'm sure any fish caught off the wall would possibly bed fish. That's why we fished the cut only and didn't go up and down the walls. We fish in the current caused buy the westerly wind pushing through the cut.


----------



## wallydvr

Heading up tomorrow. Anyone else going?


----------



## donny_k

Im going to give it a try. I havent been Smallmouth fishing in Ashtabula before so I dont have very high expectations but I am going to try. I usually fish the Cleveland breakwalls as its only an hours drive from my house and Ashtabula is twice that.


----------



## RH1

donny_k said:


> Im going to give it a try. I havent been Smallmouth fishing in Ashtabula before so I dont have very high expectations but I am going to try. I usually fish the Cleveland breakwalls as its only an hours drive from my house and Ashtabula is twice that.


Hey I sent you a pm


----------



## wallydvr

They are still on the beds at bula. Pulled several fish yesterday at the power plant dishcharge.







great day on the water. Pulse jigs,and tubes were hot ticket.


----------



## donny_k

I was there fishing in Ashtabula yesterday. I was on a red Bass Tracker. Im pretty new to Smallmout fishing but still mamaged to catch a few. Mostly though I caught rock bass. Hundreds of them. Just about everything I caught was on twister tails. Does everyone just put up with the constant rock bass or do I need to switch baits to something else?


----------



## sparkywest28

donny_k said:


> I was there fishing in Ashtabula yesterday. I was on a red Bass Tracker. Im pretty new to Smallmout fishing but still mamaged to catch a few. Mostly though I caught rock bass. Hundreds of them. Just about everything I caught was on twister tails. Does everyone just put up with the constant rock bass or do I need to switch baits to something else?


Use bigger baits will keep them from hitting but I caught them on just about everything.


----------



## KTkiff

donny_k said:


> I was there fishing in Ashtabula yesterday. I was on a red Bass Tracker. Im pretty new to Smallmout fishing but still mamaged to catch a few. Mostly though I caught rock bass. Hundreds of them. Just about everything I caught was on twister tails. Does everyone just put up with the constant rock bass or do I need to switch baits to something else?


Sometimes it's inevitable and you just need to put up with them. I did notice yesterday when I hopped my swimbait in I got more rock bass compared to just swimming it in. I got 26 smallies in the yak and I was not sight fishing beds. It was odd they were all pigs or dinks, nothing in between.


----------



## RH1

How long do the smallie s typically stay inside the break walls


----------



## KTkiff

They are there all summer but the numbers vary from year to year. Right now is typically the peak.


----------



## five3echo

19" and 20" were our best 20 was about 4lbs on the scale.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Fished Saturday not one on beds biggest 5.7lbs average 3.5lb fished close to walls since my boat broke down around 9am


----------



## RH1

Guys I'm thinking of making the 2 hour drive up on Friday. How's the fishing been, are the smallies still in the walls.
Thanks guys


----------



## Pasta Sauce

I was there all day last Saturday i must have been on the wrong walls in ashtabula (only caught rock bass)- i did go in the river there and got a large mouth but this is my first year fishing this early there- when do the smallies move out and at what depth? usually in the later part of July when i usually go i get them in 23- 28 ft?


----------



## ROOK

I got a dozen in the slips from 8-1 on sunday


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Well what's the verdict did they move out yet or r they still in there?


----------



## grt1014

Think most are still in. Going up this weekend. How did you do at United way? We fished pine and struggled. Finished in middle of pack. Pine was dead.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Didn't fish pine a couple guys I no from ovba got 2nd 3rd 4th and 6th at evans


----------



## grt1014

you guys cleaned up at evans. A guy from our club won it.


----------



## Basshole28

I'm finding a lot of post spawn fish on the main lake already and catching big numbers and size of spawned out fish in deep water already. That last warm spell finished them up for the post part.


----------



## eriedude

Basshole28 said:


> I'm finding a lot of post spawn fish on the main lake already and catching big numbers and size of spawned out fish in deep water already. That last warm spell finished them up for the post part.


That's funny the smallies are still on their beds in Sandusky bay. You have not even seen the peak of the spawn up east. It is really late this year due to the moon phase and drawn out spring.


----------



## Basshole28

I fish east and west,they were on beds out east,especially in the harbors, 2 1/2 weeks before any were on beds out west. I agree this year is late but the fish out east were 3 weeks ahead of the fish out on the western basin.


----------



## Doboy

Basshole28 said:


> I fish east and west,they were on beds out east,especially in the harbors, 2 1/2 weeks before any were on beds out west.* I agree this year is late but the fish out east were 3 weeks ahead of the fish out on the western basin*.





eriedude said:


> That's funny the smallies are still on their beds in Sandusky bay. *You have not even seen the peak of the spawn up east. It is really late this year due to the moon phase and drawn out spring*.



IF the 3 of us make it up there tomorrow,,,, we'll know for sure.
We never seen it over, till the weeds hit the surface! Even then, we would pull out the surface floaters, Junebugs, and night cast the 'holes'.

I hope BOTH of you'ns are right.

Thanks


----------



## Pasta Sauce

eriedude said:


> That's funny the smallies are still on their beds in Sandusky bay. You have not even seen the peak of the spawn up east. It is really late this year due to the moon phase and drawn out spring.


----------



## Pasta Sauce

Going out Tomorrow going to give it hell in the main lake hope they are there- got a new boat and need to break her in- I plan on fishing 18-25 ft any words of wisdom is appreciated-putting in at that park in Geneva will drop shot and tube the hell out of them and may vertical jig? thoughts?


----------



## grt1014

Good luck with the trip and your new boat. I may go up to Ashtabula in the am or Sunday. Post your report when your done


----------



## Bwise

Pasta Sauce said:


> Going out Tomorrow going to give it hell in the main lake hope they are there- got a new boat and need to break her in- I plan on fishing 18-25 ft any words of wisdom is appreciated-putting in at that park in Geneva will drop shot and tube the hell out of them and may vertical jig? thoughts?


Heading up there tomorrow too. Hope you plan works, because that is what I plan on doing as well!!
Good luck!


----------



## sparkywest28

I'll see u guys up there I'm making the trip !


----------



## Bwise

Pasta Sauce said:


> Going out Tomorrow going to give it hell in the main lake hope they are there- got a new boat and need to break her in- I plan on fishing 18-25 ft any words of wisdom is appreciated-putting in at that park in Geneva will drop shot and tube the hell out of them and may vertical jig? thoughts?


How did you do today?
Went up there with Shawn8206 but only managed to catch a handful. All were caught on crankbaits in 6 FOW. Tried drop shotting, tubes, vibees, grubs...nothing. Everywhere from 6-30 FOW. Slow day for us. Hopefully it was better for everyone else.


----------



## Basshole28

We went,lake was pretty calm. Ended up with between 55 and 60. Never had anything under 3,had a lot of nice 4lb class fish with a few 5. Caught plenty of trash fish as well. It was a good day to be out.


----------



## Bwise

Basshole28 said:


> We went,lake was pretty calm. Ended up with between 55 and 60. Never had anything under 3,had a lot of nice 4lb class fish with a few 5. Caught plenty of trash fish as well. It was a good day to be out.


What depth?


----------



## Basshole28

Targeted some shallow stuff in the am and then fished 19-29


----------



## Basshole28

It was more of a spot deal than a depth deal


----------



## Bwise

Basshole28 said:


> It was more of a spot deal than a depth deal


Thanks!
That was my first time fishing out of Bula. We definitely didn't find the right spot!! Checking the schedule to see when I can get back up there. More determined than ever to figure them out!!


----------



## Basshole28

Most guys don't fish up there in the dead of summer because those fish can move pretty deep and move far. I fished outta Conny yesterday but was down west towards bula.


----------



## Pasta Sauce

Pasta Sauce said:


> Going out Tomorrow going to give it hell in the main lake hope they are there- got a new boat and need to break her in- I plan on fishing 18-25 ft any words of wisdom is appreciated-putting in at that park in Geneva will drop shot and tube the hell out of them and may vertical jig? thoughts?


Hello,
fished Sat and Sunday for a few hours each day and couldn't get on the smallies - water temp 65-67 I fished 15-25 no bass but did catch a few trash fish they are still fun LOL..I used everything known to man kind and even fished shallow spot with a lot of rock in 5-8 ft. didn't see a fish. I hope to get up there again n a few weeks and will again give it hell.. when I find them I will be ready for activity.


----------



## Pasta Sauce

Going out this Sunday for the small jaws any updates? out if Geneva or bula.. Thanks


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Anyone catching any I'm tired of seeing only walleye talk on this section


----------



## Basshole28

Yeah they're deep now.


----------



## Pasta Sauce

on vacation all next week and plan on giving the smallies a full out assault- first day should be this Saturday - thinking 22 to 30ft with drop shots? your thoughts?


----------



## backseater-deluxe

That will probably do it. Been catching them at those depths with DS out of Fairport 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Good luck


----------



## turkey guy 88

Any reports as of recently? Might give it a shot Saturday


----------



## ROOK

i'll be heading either there or fairport sunday,i'll post,no luck last Saturday in the river or slips there


----------



## ROOK

5 good ones on the walls


----------



## turkey guy 88

Might have to give it a try next week. Thanks for the report


----------

